# My rabbit has a patch on her back which looks like it has been shaved.



## vikkienichols (Jun 13, 2011)

I have recently found a patch of hair on my rabbits back which looks like it has been trimmed. I have looked in her hutch and there is no sign of her catching the hair on anything, and she has her summer coat. She is two years of age and I have never noticed anything like this on her fur before. Should I take her to the vets or is this normal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Where is the patch of fur missing from?
Has she been spayed?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I ask what size your bunny is and how big the hutch is? 

Where abouts on her back is this patch?

Is she scratching a lot?


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi my dwarf lop has a patch on his back it looks like it's been trimmed he has been moulding quite bad so I think ( am no expert ) it's just his fur underneath


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Sarahhampson said:


> Hi my dwarf lop has a patch on his back it looks like it's been trimmed he has been moulding quite bad so I think ( am no expert ) it's just his fur underneath


you have a mouldy rabbit 

:lol:

to the OP, has she had any vaccinations lately?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

What breed rabbit do you have? My angora (long haired) has random patches now and again. She doesnt rub or scratch or catch it, but her being an angora her fur is different to other rabbits. I got some lovely stuff that i put on now and again which protects the skin and makes sure its moisturised, then her hair usually begins to grow back with no worries  x


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> you have a mouldy rabbit
> 
> :lol:
> 
> to the OP, has she had any vaccinations lately?


Ha stupid phone molting


----------



## vikkienichols (Jun 13, 2011)

My rabbit is a Netherland Lop and she is normal sized, her hutch is currently a one tier, as I am waiting for her two tier to be fixed, but she still has plenty of room to jump about in it. The patch is about the size of a five pound note and is considerably shorter than the rest. She is not scratching and seems normal and she is only just two years old. Her fur seemed fine the night before when I put her away for the night, but when I was letting her out yesterday the patch had just appeared. And yes she had her MM jab about two months ago, maybe a bit less.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What is the skin like on that area? Is it white and dry? That could indicate mites perhaps.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there isnt any such breed as a netherland lop... nor any such thing as normal sized, all rabbits vary 

that is a big patch, as has been asked what is her actual skin like, can you get a picture of the area?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I think (even though the lovely people on here can give great advice) you need to get your bunny looked at by a vet asap as that sounds like a large area to have hair missing from for no apparent reason.

Advice on a forum is ok but getting a vet to physically look at the affected area would be alot better.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah sounds like mites....is worth a trip to the vet and get either the spot on treatment or even a jab. Don't worry is not serious...but does warrant a trip to the vets!


----------

